# 2:nd generation Dragonfire is expected!



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes! My ragdoll female Tifa has been mated, and are now pregnant! :kittyturn 
Kittens are expected in the beginning of November. Tifa is the daughter of my first female Samira, and this will be the her first litter, it is so exciting!
She has been mated with a very handsome male imported from USA, a blue lynxpoint! So I am hoping for a lot of tabbies in this litter!

Here are pictures of the happy couple: 

S*Dragonfire Tifa Lockheart, seal bicolor:



















The father, Dolls n'Dudes Spirit Boy to Migörs, blue lynxpoint:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What lovely kitties you're going to have - can't wait to see them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful cats & can't wait for kittens!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

How exciting!! They're going to be gorgeous coming from those parents


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

You're gonna raise yet another stunning Ragdoll litter!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg they're gonna be so gorgeous! Keep us updated


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

They are here! At 4 am the 6th of november (monday night) Tifa gave birth to four little healthy kittens!  
Three girls and a boy, all with good weights! Here are pictures:

No 1, girl, probably bicolor:









No 2, girl, probably colorpoint:









No 3, boy, probably bicolor:









No 4, girl, problably bicolor:









And here is a picture of the whole family, just a few hours after the whole birthing was over:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! Sooooo cute! Congratulations!

:luv


----------



## OrangeJulius (Aug 23, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats. they are so cute!!!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh, what _beautiful_ parents....the babies will *have* to be lovely...I can't wait!!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww! Adorable babies!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Oh my goodness, they are so precious!!! Four beautiful babies :heart :heart 

Congratulations! I'm so glad everything went well


----------

